# Lyft Lux



## Snowblind (Apr 14, 2017)

Anyone out there are doing Lyft lux?

See if you qualify:
https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B6fQmTInqFEqcDFOZjdJcUZqLVU/view

Looks like my Car does...barely. lol.

But:

What is the deal about black Cars?
I'd feel as comfortable in a Silver, white or red Car?
No?

Back in the 60's all Taxi's in Germany were black.
Then, in the 70's they were all white.
Now all colors are ok.
What is the deal?

Anyways, if you do Lyft lux, share your experience please.


----------



## Skepticaldriver (Mar 5, 2017)

No deal whatsoever. Arbitrary hoops to jump through. Right now someone is spending a grand repainting their car black because it qualifies in every other regard. Someone else is getting a loan on a car to do lux because premier has been such a success. Just ask the uber lux and black guys how they like things now. 

Its like. Oh goodie gum drops. This rideshare thing keeps getting better now the companies are gracious enough to let ppl sign up with cars worth a fortune all to give someone a ride up the street. 


Theyll flood that market just like every other example. I remember when lyft convonced ppl to do the tricked out explorers for plus a while back. Ha

A majority of the people picked up on either platform deserve to be in the back of a paddy wagon anyway. 

As for the rich rich. Theyre cheap af too. They still take low end rides or they get a professional limo type chaueffeur etc. this in between high end car with regular x type driver. Is a joke. Its like. Why.


----------



## SansTalent (Apr 22, 2017)

Snowblind , I think you can go to their office with either a silver or white colored vehicle and see if they will accept it. Chances are good if your rating is strong and the car is in perfect condition. But, not red.


----------



## Cigars (Dec 8, 2016)

Snowblind said:


> What is the deal about black Cars?
> I'd feel as comfortable in a Silver, white or red Car?
> No?


"Black car" is an industry standard. Not just a description of the color but of the amenities and quality.
Uber began as solely a "black car" service.

Black car is:
Black on black color, interior and exterior
Leather
tinted windows in the rear and pax sides
Newer model luxury car.
Driver in a black suit.
Historically these were lincolns and cadilacs (Basically a limousine just not a stretched limo)

As SUVs entered the US car pool and more and more German followed then by Japanese cars over the years, these vehicle models were added as a quality equivalent of a "black car". A car service would send a Chevy, a "black car" was a needed requirement to bring your business customer to the airport or out to eat, etc.


----------



## SansTalent (Apr 22, 2017)

Cigars Thanks. That's a good explanation. My Tesla used to be dark silver and Uber approved it for Uber Black services, but hotels and restaurants wanted literally a black car waiting in their VIP lots, so I had it wrapped black and had my original tint removed and have gone darker (literally blacked out in the rear and rear passenger windows). It was accepted pretty much everywhere. All Uber bookings turned into my private clients after their first ride and the business model was pretty good. I think that was the main reason Lyft decided not put in the TCP requirement on their Lux cars to slow down churn. Not to mention there are no Lux requests, basically.

Now, if you have a vehicle that barely meets Uber Black or Lux requirements due to condition, age, color, tiered-class, then I will guess that they will not be as flexible with exterior colors.

I sold my business and my routes to another Tesla owner. I sometimes drive my almost-new Prius on UberSELECT and my customers get upset when I pull up. Wow, what a difference a car makes.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

SansTalent said:


> I sold my business and my routes to another Tesla owner. I sometimes drive my almost-new Prius on UberSELECT and my customers get upset when I pull up. Wow, what a difference a car makes.


A Prius qualfiies for SELECT?


----------



## SansTalent (Apr 22, 2017)

2016+ that's the same reaction as some passengers.


----------



## DexNex (Apr 18, 2015)

Snowblind said:


> Anyone out there are doing Lyft lux?
> 
> See if you qualify:
> https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B6fQmTInqFEqcDFOZjdJcUZqLVU/view
> ...


I drive Lux. Black is industry standard. Money has been good as they have not been charging any commissions. Tier primes along with other Lyft offerings, so great chance to get heavily Primed rates.


----------



## Snowblind (Apr 14, 2017)

That is ridiculous.
My black SUV qualifies for Premiere *and* Lux.
My silver SUV qualifies for Premiere only.
I asked some Pax if they care about the Car color, and most of them don't care.
Of course, to some of them a black Car with black leather inside seems "more appealing";
From a technical point, both Vehicles are safe, secure and very comfortable.
Matter of Fact, the silver one seems a bit more cooler inside than the black one, lol!


----------



## Cigars (Dec 8, 2016)

Snowblind said:


> That is ridiculous.
> My black SUV qualifies for Premiere *and* Lux.
> My silver SUV qualifies for Premiere only.
> I asked some Pax if they care about the Car color, and most of them don't care.
> ...


No. Its not ridiculous, its an industry standard.
Then you admit some customers expect the standard when in your car, and you still claim trying to uphold the standard is ridiculous.
Most of the newer customers to the industry do not understand the standard like yourself.
Many black car customers were initially surprised the first time a Suburban or Lexus showed up instead of a Cadillac.
A black colored car can imply gravitas where a silver or red car does not.
Is the Presidents limo silver? Or is there red limousines an a funeral procession?

And no, from a technical point the black car is actually less safe. A Black colored car is the most likely colored car to get into a daytime accident.

The Pax that do not care are the pax that are new to the industry, the same as you are new to the industry.
There is a reason black is a black car standard. The VIP steps out of a black car not a silver one.


----------



## Snowblind (Apr 14, 2017)

All good Points, Cigars , I see where you are coming from.
But: The Pope's Limo is white.

And Wedding Limo's are white as well.
(couldn't resist, LOL!)


----------



## ROTA (Jun 23, 2017)

have seen so many shitty Suburban and old lincolns that i lost my count
Some of falling apart
And its there, picking those "VIP" ppl


----------



## SansTalent (Apr 22, 2017)

There are plenty of black, white, and silver/grey limos out there. Those are three main colors that are *acceptable*. But, mostly black as it is the industry standard as per Cigars.


----------



## RealCheetahz (Jun 6, 2017)

Sometimes standards need to be changed. A lux vehicle in great shape is well a Lux vehicle in great shape. A white huge Lux SUV DRAWS JUST AS much attention when driving, in fact probably more with darker tinted windows. I'm looking to pick up a 2013-2015 Infiniti QX56/80. Tired of seeing nothing but damn Tahoe and Suburbans for lux suv s, and I bet clients are too.


----------



## freddieman (Oct 24, 2016)

SansTalent said:


> Cigars Thanks. That's a good explanation. My Tesla used to be dark silver and Uber approved it for Uber Black services, but hotels and restaurants wanted literally a black car waiting in their VIP lots, so I had it wrapped black and had my original tint removed and have gone darker (literally blacked out in the rear and rear passenger windows). It was accepted pretty much everywhere. All Uber bookings turned into my private clients after their first ride and the business model was pretty good. I think that was the main reason Lyft decided not put in the TCP requirement on their Lux cars to slow down churn. Not to mention there are no Lux requests, basically.
> 
> Now, if you have a vehicle that barely meets Uber Black or Lux requirements due to condition, age, color, tiered-class, then I will guess that they will not be as flexible with exterior colors.
> 
> I sold my business and my routes to another Tesla owner. I sometimes drive my almost-new Prius on UberSELECT and my customers get upset when I pull up. Wow, what a difference a car makes.


Are u kidding me? U pull up in a Prius on a select ride? Why do u think they chose select for?


----------

